

“Avengers: Age of Ultrons” crosses $400M in 24 days - Pipesapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottmendelson/2015/05/24/box-office-avengers-age-of-ultron-crosses-400m-in-24-days/

======
DigitalSea
And yet Hollywood studios would have you believe piracy is killing the movie
industry. Furious 7 cleared $1.5 billion at the Box Office.

